# Did I hurt my brand new Cruze TD?



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

From what it sounds like no, limiter is there for a reason. This was a quick 3-4 second rev and not a 5 minute thing right?


----------



## Lobsterbake (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes - few seconds. Over as soon as I realized. I guess no different than starting a car and flooring it which I never do except when I can't put a floor mat in correctly. At least it had run for a minute before being shut off and then having this happen so everything had good oil coverage and wasn't on 100% cold engine that hadn't started for 8 hours or so. I really take care of my stuff and engine has less than 100 miles.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

No lights on in the dash? It's fine. I wouldn't worry about it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lobsterbake (Apr 18, 2014)

No lights and runs fun. I am sure I am worrying about nothing but it's so new it kinda freaked me out.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'll admit I did the same **** thing within the first 1000 miles of ownership! I put my new weathertechs in and covered the gas. Turned the key and well you know the rest....no big deal at all. It's not like it was -50F when you did it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You didn't red line it and you dropped the RPMs back down relatively quickly. You probably helped your engine.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

zero point zero damage


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

You would do more damage farting in the cabin.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Lobsterbake said:


> I had started my Cruze and it had idled for about 20 seconds and I drove in a parking lot basically at idle for about 100 ft and then shut it off to pick up my wife and put new floor mats in. I inadvertently put driver side mat over gas pedal and then started Vehicle and thought I was pressing gas pedal but in reality I was pressing the floor mat and engine revved to approx 3800 - 4000 Rpm. So engine had run for about a minute before this happened. Car runs fine but I am so bummed and hope I didn't damage anything. I am so picky about my stuff and I am just sick.
> 
> PS: the weather here was about 50 degrees when this happened.
> 
> ...


First off, welcome to the forum and congrats on your new CTD! The engine in our cars is quite a durable unit. I drove mine like I stole it from day 1 and now at 57K miles it doesn't use a drop of oil, has good power and runs well. Mine saw 5000 RPM regularly during the first 100 miles. Nothing to worry about at all, in fact it will probably even help your break-in.


----------



## Doug Stern (Aug 11, 2013)

Cold oil does not move much for the first little while, but you did run it for a couple of minutes so it will be OK I think. I have a manual trans in my Cruze (never owned an automatic) and I drive very gently for the first 5 minutes. Grannies sometimes pass me. After the temp is right up I let 'er ripp...


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

You're fine, don't worry about it. You probably helped it by blowing the soot off the o2 & NOX sensors.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Diesel engines are so low revving that an occasional slip rarely has any affect. Modern engines are far more durable than cars of a few years ago were.


----------



## cruzinusa617 (Aug 13, 2014)

"You would do more damage farting in the cabin."

hahaha


----------

